# Forum > FPS > Destiny 2 Hacks|Cheats > Destiny 2 General Discussions >  Rockstar Code Generator

## arenawarrior

Anyone working on one for the codes? 


Its for ingame promotion

----------


## Ehnoah

There is none as far as I know.

----------


## arenawarrior

a few in the works on other sites.. just didnt know if anyone had one here




> There is none as far as I know.

----------


## arenawarrior

Some great research here


All - [Discussion] Destiny 2 Rockstar Energy Promotion ! Can we get RedBull Key Gen 2.0 ? | Page 7 | Se7enSins Gaming Community

----------

